
Show HN: Get a disposable phone number in seconds - dustball
https://disposable.io/
======
dustball
I've made a website that gives you a disposable phone number, similiar to
popular mobile apps (Burner, Extra Phone Number, etc.) (The latter of which I
built.)

For HN only (I haven't posted this anywhere else yet) you can use the service
for free (yes you will get a disposable phone number to use how you like).
Just click Purchase Credits and use the credit card number 4111111111111111. I
will disable this once I get enough testers.

If you do sign up, please try it out and report feedback, since it does cost
me money to tun.

Known issues:

* FB login only (embarrassing, but temporary)

* New message notification goes away prematurely

Thanks for the attention.

